# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário de João Melo

## João_Melo

Boas Pessoal.

Depois de muito tempo de pesquisa, finalmente dei inicio ao meu aquário.
Tive oportunidade de conversar com algums membros deste forum, que  foram de uma disponibilidade exemplar para me ajudarem a esclarecer algumas dúvidas.E depois de todo este tempo chego a conclusão que cada vez tenho mais dúvidas. :Coradoeolhos:  

Data montagem: 16\08\2008

SETUP.

Aquário: 163*68*63 (L*P*H)

Sump: 90*55*35

Rocha Viva :40 kilos actualmente+ 30 kilos  (70 kilos final)

Escumador - Bubble Master 250

Iluminação- Calha DIY 8x 80 watts (6+2 Actinicas)

Reactor de Kalk diy + reposição automática

Depósito de reposição - 30 Litros

Substracto - Areão Fino 25 kilos

controlador de temperatura atc-80

Aquecimento (Aquecedor HAILEA 300W+Aquecedor HAILEA 150W)

Controlador pH

Bomba de retorno Sicce 2500

Circulação: 3 SunSun jvp-102 5000lts/h cada

Bomba Sicce 5800 (close loop)

De momento fica aqui uma pequena descrição do que já está montado, agora vou adicionar rocha e areão e ter calma...
vou tentar colocar fotos do meu projecto.

Corais:  

Actinodiscus; Palythoa; Zoanthus; Euphyllia, Ricordea; Rhodactis; Green Star Polyps; Sinularia; 

Sarcophyton;Montiporas;Acroporas.  


Vivos:

Amphiprion clarkii (24/10/2008)

zebrasoma flavences (24/11/208)

zebrasoma desjardini (17/12/2008)

zebrasoma veliferum (17/12/2008)

6 chromis viridis (17/12/2008) (24/12/2008)2

Chelmon rostratus (10/02/2009) (20/10/2010)

Chaetodon auriga (27/03/2009)(Trocado por comer em demasia)lolol.

Paracanthurus hepatus (16/04/2009)

Salaria Fasciatus (*/09/2009) 

Camarão Arlequim (Hymenocera picta) (*/09/2009)

Amphiprion ocellaris (12/10/2009)

zebrasoma Scopas (10/1/2010)

Naso Literatus (2/2/2010)

Acanthurus nigricans (18/07/2010)

Naso vlamingii  (13/03/2011)

Synchiropus splendidus (20/04/2011)

Acanthurus Japonicus (05/07/2011)

JOAO MELO :Palmas:

----------


## João_Melo

fotos da parede onde se insere o aquario nas suas fases.

JOAO MELO

----------


## Filipe Silva

Cadê fotos João?


 :Coradoeolhos:  


Força nisso....

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos 
Ola amigo João_Melo  :Olá:  
pela montagem parece que deve estar com muito bom 
esperamos fotos para podermos comentar melhor.

----------


## João_Melo

Estas são as primeira fotos..espero comentários..

No inicio tudo começou assim.






Depois passado algum tempo foi ganhando forma e começa a ficar assim.





Algum equipamento  no inicio da montagem..


Noite dento o Paulo foi colocando tudo no sitio, após alguns contratempos, finalmente conseguimos dar inicio a um projecto que já estava há muito tempo em fase embrionária.



Espero que este tópico possa ser alargado  com a opinião de todos, colocarei novas fotos conforme as várias fases do aquário...

Próxima fase  (ciclagem... :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  )

JOAO MELO

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

isso promete :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

vai postando a evolução  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas carlos.

Para já só promete vamos devagar para ver se as quedas são menores.
E mais uma vez agradeço e agora em público pela tua ajuda, o sal já está no sitio.... :tutasla:   :SbOk:  
E claro que ainda te irei pedir alguns conselhos visto teres um aquário que faz parte dos meus favoritos junto com o do Paulo Marinheiro...

JOAO MELO :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá João. 
Muito bom esse teu projecto, ficaremos então a aguardar por mais fotos. :SbOk2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João_Melo

Boa noite.
Tal como o tópico indica tudo está ainda no inicio;Por isso peço a vossa ajuda para me ajudarem neste inicio de rally (imaginando que sou o piloto...preciso das indicações do co-piloto).Tudo isto para dizer que gostava de ser alertado, para as várias fases que se seguem.Neste momento é só rocha e água  (ciclagem) algas vão aparecer? que tipo?como eliminalas?devem ser eliminadas? principais parametros quimicos  a serem controlados?

Adição de hidróxido de cálcio? sim ou não...
Fotoperiodo....quantas horas ou ainda é cedo para colocar luz...
Enfim eu sei que são muitas preguntas, mas tenho a certeza que neste pequeno grande mundo, que é a aquariofilia, haverá respostas para todas as minhas questões. :SbSourire2:  Pois todos já passaram por este caminho.

Agradeço desde já toda  a vossa colaboração.

JOAO MELO :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa noite.
> Tal como o tópico indica tudo está ainda no inicio;Por isso peço a vossa ajuda para me ajudarem neste inicio de rally (imaginando que sou o piloto...preciso das indicações do co-piloto).Tudo isto para dizer que gostava de ser alertado, para as várias fases que se seguem.Neste momento é só rocha e água  (ciclagem) algas vão aparecer? que tipo?como eliminalas?devem ser eliminadas? principais parametros quimicos  a serem controlados?
> 
> Adição de hidróxido de cálcio? sim ou não...
> Fotoperiodo....quantas horas ou ainda é cedo para colocar luz...
> Enfim eu sei que são muitas preguntas, mas tenho a certeza que neste pequeno grande mundo, que é a aquariofilia, haverá respostas para todas as minhas questões. Pois todos já passaram por este caminho.
> 
> Agradeço desde já toda  a vossa colaboração.
> 
> JOAO MELO



Olá João

De forma a seguir essa tua conduta de se fazer as coisas com pés e cabeça, sim deves fazer o ciclo desse teu aquário, somente com agua e rocha, pelo menos durante 2 meses, após esse período poderás começar a pensar em colocar somente uma equipe de limpeza.
A adiçao de kalkwasser juntamente na água de reposição, deverá ser feita já desde o inicio, ou atraves de um reactor de kalk ou com o velho garrafao de 5 litros com sistema de soro.
As algas(  nomeadamente Filamentosas, tipo cabelos)irão aparecer de uma forma natural, como irão desaparecer da mesma forma, podendo tu retirá-las ou não ficando ao teu critério, aquando das tpa`s que deveras realizar mensalmente na ordem dos 20%.
Em relaçao ao controlo de parametros, poderás nesta fase ir controlando Amónia, Nitratos, Ph e Kh, de forma a ires controlando e verificando como o teu ciclo se está a fazer.
Em relação ao Fotoperiodo, poderás nesta fase acender somente as 2 actinicas de forma a controlares o boom de algas, chegando perfeitamente nesta fase do teu aquário.

Boa Sorte com esse teu projecto



Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## João_Melo

Boas Paulo.

Desde já agradeço a tua forma simples e objectiva de responder a tanta pregunta, e refiro a clareza em todo o comentário.

Só uma pequena questão durante os dois meses (+/-) de água e rocha, que me dizes de colocar o areão deve ser tb nesta fase.  SIM OU NÃO?de modo a obter o ciclo do ambientre no seu todo, ou achas melhor, primeiro água e rocha e só posteriormente fazer a DSB.

CUMPRIMENTOS

JOAO MELO :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Paulo.
> 
> Desde já agradeço a tua forma simples e objectiva de responder a tanta pregunta, e refiro a clareza em todo o comentário.
> 
> Só uma pequena questão durante os dois meses (+/-) de água e rocha, que me dizes de colocar o areão deve ser tb nesta fase.  SIM OU NÃO?de modo a obter o ciclo do ambientre no seu todo, ou achas melhor, primeiro água e rocha e só posteriormente fazer a DSB.
> 
> CUMPRIMENTOS
> 
> JOAO MELO


Ola Joao

Sim concerteza, nao referi o areao,pois é a primeira coisa a por, nunca mais me lembrei de o referir.
Areao, rocha e agua pra se fazer o ciclo.

abraço
Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## João_Melo

Actualização... em breve quero colocar umas fotos...

Corais:  

Actinodiscus; Palythoa; Zoanthus; Euphyllia, Ricordea; Rhodactis; Green Star Polyps; 


Vivos:

Amphiprion clarkii (24/10/2008)

zebrasoma flavences (24/11/208)

zebrasoma desjardini (17/12/2008)

zebrasoma veliferum (17/12/2008)

5 chromis viridis (17/12/2008) (24/12/2008) 1

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.

Até agora o meu aquário tem evoluído lentamente, os peixes estão a dar-se vem assim como os corais, ainda que só posso dizer isso em relação a corais de fácil manutenção(moles); já quanto aos duros, não sei porque mas estes não se aguentam, tenho tentado com alguns  frags, mas na verdade ao fim de algum tempo vão-se. Já verifiquei tudo a Temperatura, salinidade, assim como os respectivos testes químicos, apenas os nitritos não vão a zero. No outro dia em conversa com o Paulo Gordinho, este aconselhou-me fazer umas TPAs com água natural (uma TPA grande), achei que a ideia era boa pois só adiciono água salinada, e na verdade sou apologista de que tudo o que é simples funciona e quando começamos a complicar estragamos tudo. Pois na Natureza as coisas acontecem com um simplicidade extrema.
Espero notar alguma diferença com as TPAs, que continuarei a fazer periodicamente.La vou ter que arranjar mais um frags duro para testar.

Aceito comentários e sugestões. :Pracima: 

Att.

João Melo :Vitoria:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.

Após alguns meses, eis ai que apresento o meu aquário já com água,pedra,peixes e alguns pequenos corais.
Agradeço o comentário de todos,pois só assim podemos melhoras o que está feito.
Att.

JOÃO MELO :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, João.

Ficam aqui as fotos do teu excelente projecto, não em forma de anexos, para que todos possam apreciar à primeira.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João Melo

Não è fácil conseguir um layout para duas frentes e quanto a mim,o teu está perfeito  :yb677: 
Agora è deixar crescer o que existe e dentro do possível mais algumas aquisições no que a corais diz respeito...não esquecendo que precisam de espaço para se desenvolver...isto para não falar das guerras químicas e para que  :yb668:  se torne num cabaz com tudo a monte  :yb665: 
Parabéns  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## João_Melo

Boa noite.
Desde já agardeço ao josé p.pela formacomo colou as fotos de forma a que possamapreciar o aquário.Claro que as fotos não são da melhor qualidade; pois a máquina não ajuada muito.

Jorge obrigado pelo teu comentário..é sempre bom leer coisas boas,claro que com uma opinião de um lado e outra de outro conseguimos atingir o equilibrio adequado.Qunato aos corais duros nãose tem dado nada bem, estou a gora a fazer TPAs e estou a testar com um frags oferecido pelo João(Sohal),ao qual agardeçoas dicas dadas até ao momento, assim como de outros colegas do "vicio".

Aguardo mais comentários..

JOAO MELO

----------


## João_Melo

Após algum tempo.

Bom depois de alguns meses de montagem do meu aquário, em que por algum motivo não conseguia manter os corais duros...Ao que tudo indica por picos de temperatura, mas que no caso de alguns aquários não se nota mas no meu dava para notar e da pior forma na morte dos pequenos frags.
Depois de alguns tempos a ver por onde poderia pegar, visto todos os parâmetros químicos estarem dentro do normal, o João (Sohal) aconselhou a que fosse controlado esse parâmetro (Temperatura), desde então aqueles pequenos resistentes que estavam no aquário começaram a desenvolver. E neste momento começa a ficar tudo mais composto.

Para tal deixo algumas imagens, e como que uma imagem vale por mil palavras ai vai.

Aguardo os vossos comentários.


João Melo







[img]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/500/medium/mini-SDC10118.

----------


## João_Melo

E ainda.





















Na verdade as fotos são de um amandor mas é o que se pode arranjar por agora.

João Melo :Whistle:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

O àqua está no bom caminho  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Já agora...qual a temperatura que te foi acoselhada?
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Parabéns pelo belo aquario.

Esse naso está lindissimo.  :Palmas: 


Abraço e continuação de boa sorte!

----------


## João Soares

Ola João, o teu aquário está com muito bom aspecto.
Já o vi bem pior,  :Coradoeolhos: 
Os SPS estão a crescer bem aparentemente.
O Naso realmente ficou muito bem ai, está com bom aspecto. Ele o que mais gostava era de comer caulerpa, já come bem os congelados?
Parabens

----------


## João_Melo

Boa Noite.

Agradeço pelos vosos comentários.
Jorge Neves, quanto á temperatura o aconselhado é os 25-26 ºC, o problema é que no meu caso a oscilação era muito alta, por vezes de 5 a 6ºC, Há pessoas aqui no forum em que essa oscilação não tem causado problemas.

Coloquei umas ventoinhas e trabalha durante o periodo iluminado (verão), agora não faz falta.E a temperatura não tem oscilado muito (1,5ºC).

Quanto ao naso de facto é um belissimo peixe.

João o naso já começou a comer artemia e flocos;pois não tenho Caulerpa.


João Melo. :SbOk2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá João,

houve uma grande ivolução sem duvida, parece que ja tens os parametros estaveis.

se conseguises esconder as bombas fica bem mais natural.

agora é deixar crescer.

Parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## João_Melo

Parâmetros

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

João está a ficar com mto bom aspecto! :Pracima: 
Esse Naso esta lindissimo.

Abraço

----------


## João_Melo

Boa noite.

Bom como todos nós gostamos de ver os aquários dos outros.
Cá vai umas fotos, espero ver por aqui os vossos comentários.
Agora vão estas depois irei colocar outras já com um novo elemento no aquário.












 Este peixe infelizmente morreu.
João Melo

----------


## João_Melo

Então pessoal.
Depois de muitas visualizações, nem um comentário. :SbRireLarme2: 
Não sei se isto esta com bom aspecto, ou se devo mudar muita coisa.
Pois pode não estar esteticamente agradavel. :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

JOÃO MELO

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Então pessoal.
> Depois de muitas visualizações, nem um comentário.
> Não sei se isto esta com bom aspecto, ou se devo mudar muita coisa.
> Pois pode não estar esteticamente agradavel.
> 
> JOÃO MELO


 :Olá:  João

Para um àqua com duas frentes,pessoalmente acho-o bastante agradável  :SbOk: ,mas mais importante que tudo,è tu gostares.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

Está muito bom gostei muito do contraste com a parede em pedra, ficou muito bom mesmo. O layout também está muito bom, e com bastante espaço para os peixes. Pena é o chelmon ter morrido, mas ja se sabe, adquirir um desses é sempre arriscado.

Os meus parabens!

----------


## João_Melo

Obriagado pelos vossos comentários.

De facto eu gosto, mas quando vou ver alguns aquários de elementos aqui do forum, fico sempre a babar-me; Pois vejo sempre excelentes aquários.
Pena de facto o meu Chelmon, peixe que adoro, veio para limpar as aptasias,e de facto mostrou-se ser um excelente funcionário.

Esteve comigo desde Fevereiro de 2009.


Grato pelos vossos comentários.

JOÃO MELO :SbOk3:

----------


## joaoTomas

Acontece-me o mesmo, há por aqui GRANDES aquários! mas isso so me deixa ainda mais motivado para melhorar o meu e aprender ainda mais!!! 
Para as aptasias comprei um Lysmata wurdemanni e as que tinham desapareceram todas! excelente compra, aconselho vivamente!



nunca o vejo desde o dia que o introduzi, mas sei que está vivo porque as aptasias desapareceram!! o engraçado é que ele foi comendo-as muito lentamente ate sobrar so uma e demorou quase 3 semanas para la ir outra vez, devia estar de barriga cheia =P

----------


## João_Melo

E verdade, eu tb fico ainda mais viciado...mas como diz o amigo Carlos Mota, este vicio é só casais (casamento) com mais de 15 anos, E o meu ainda não dura há tanto tempo.Por isso tenho que ir com calma. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Quanto á tua escolha para eliminar as Aptasias, tb já tinha equacionado essa opção, mas como gostava mesmo do Chelmon, arrisquei.Alimentava este peixe individualmente todos os dias.
Tenho a certeza que são peixes dificeis de manter, mas tb, tal como as pessoas tb podem sucumbir. :SbSourire2: 

JOAO MELO :Whistle:

----------


## João_Melo

Tal como prometido, vão mais umas onde quero mostrar os peixes.

































  Agradeço ao Sr.Jorge Neves pelo frag. :Olá:  :Olá: 


Gostaram do que viram ou nem por isso.

João Melo.

----------


## joaoTomas

Parabens os peixes estão em excelentes condições, o naso ta lindo!

----------


## João_Melo

Após algum tempo sem fazer nada no meu Aquário.
Decidi fazer uma mudança radical, tendo em conta que tinha um DSB composto por areão muito fino, resultado cada vez que havia uma movimentação mais brusca dos peixes, ficava com inúmeras partículas na coluna da água,
Então praticamente desmontei tudo, e troquei por areão mais grosso. Aproveitei para abrir um pouco o aquário; pois estava um pouco saturado de rocha. Resultado na minha opinião foi bom, pois criei mais espaço, canais e esconderijos para os peixes, que sempre foram a minha paixão. MAS.................................
.........................................
......
...
.
EXISTE SEMPRE UMA MAS.
Após ter concluído toda esta mudança, que por sinal me deu um trabalhão. esteve tudo bem durante +/- 10 dias, agora deu-se um boom de pontos brancos nos peixes. já tive 3 baixas....e tenho mais 2 peixes em mau estado.
Espero que este surto esteja na fase descendente...
caso alguém tenha tido algum problema do género, agradecia que comentassem de forma a ajudar no meu caso.
Assim que poder coloco fotos...

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boa Noite João,

Olha a minha experiência na agua salgada é muito pouca ou quase nenhuma mas posso te dizer que depois de introduzir o meu zebrasoma começou-lhe a aparecer uns pontos brancos nas barbatanas e olhos, assim que dei conta disto a minha atitude foi ligar a UV a 24h e dar só artemia com alho em dois dias desapareceu tudo ou aparentemente tudo... Mas e como tu dizes e bem existe sempre um mas, o meu zebrasoma só ao final de 2 tentativas e que começou a comer a artemia pois vinha bem habituado só a comida seca outro mas é a minha opinião vale o que vale pois tenho muito pouca experiência mesmo e cada sistema é um sistema, agora se calhar o melhor e esperares por outras opiniões.

Abraço 

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## João_Melo

BOM DIA, CARLOS.
Isto todos os dias são diferentes, comida com alho já tenho dado asim como outras coisas...parece que começa a sossegar o surto mas já la vai uma semana de pontos brancos...

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, isso provavelmente é ictio. Tens inumeros tópicos que falam das variadas formas de o combater. Tens medicamentos, UV, ozonizador, boa alimentação(para aumentar o sistema imunitário). Eu estou com um hepatus assim também por ter mexido na rocha. Pelo que li isso é despoletado pelo stress. Aumentei a alimentação e mais variada e ele parece estar a aguentar-se e acabou por não passar para os outros.

Mete fotos para poderem ajudar-te e ver melhor o que é.

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Após algum tempo sem fazer nada no meu Aquário.
> Decidi fazer uma mudança radical, tendo em conta que tinha um DSB composto por areão muito fino, resultado cada vez que havia uma movimentação mais brusca dos peixes, ficava com inúmeras partículas na coluna da água,
> Então praticamente desmontei tudo, e troquei por areão mais grosso. Aproveitei para abrir um pouco o aquário; pois estava um pouco saturado de rocha. Resultado na minha opinião foi bom, pois criei mais espaço, canais e esconderijos para os peixes, que sempre foram a minha paixão. MAS.................................
> .........................................
> ......
> ...
> .
> EXISTE SEMPRE UMA MAS.
> Após ter concluído toda esta mudança, que por sinal me deu um trabalhão. esteve tudo bem durante +/- 10 dias, agora deu-se um boom de pontos brancos nos peixes. já tive 3 baixas....e tenho mais 2 peixes em mau estado.
> ...



 :Olá:  João

1º-Sem stress
2º-Continua a condimentar a comida com alho,que por razões que me ultrapassam lhes abre o apetite,reforçando assim o seu sistema imunulógico.
3º-Faz TPA's de 72 em 72h.
4º-Após tudo isto deixa a natureza seguir o seu curso,isto porque tudo que tentares fazer a mais só vai criar mais stress e assim danificar ainda mais as defesas imunulógicas já de si frágeis devido ao problema.
Eu foi o que fiz e è claro que tive baixas...de 13 espécimes tive quatro...todos os outros se safaram,estão bem e recomendam-se.
Qualquer dúvida "ÀquaNeves" tira.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João_Melo

Obrigado pela ajuda...Jorge.
vou esperar que tudo começe a entrar no seu ritmo...






> João
> 
> 1º-Sem stress
> 2º-Continua a condimentar a comida com alho,que por razões que me ultrapassam lhes abre o apetite,reforçando assim o seu sistema imunulógico.
> 3º-Faz TPA's de 72 em 72h.
> 4º-Após tudo isto deixa a natureza seguir o seu curso,isto porque tudo que tentares fazer a mais só vai criar mais stress e assim danificar aina mais as defesas imunulógicas já de si frágeis devido ao problema.
> Eu foi o que fiz e è claro que tive baixas...de 13 espécimes tive quatro...todos os outros se safaram,estão bem e recomendam-se.
> Qualquer dúvida "ÀquaNeves" tira.
> Um abraço
> ...

----------


## João_Melo

Pessoal mais uma questão.
Tenho no aquario duas bombas uma 2.500 litros que faz o retorno e close loop de 3800l, estava a pensar alrterar retorno para 3800l e compraria uma nova para o close loop de 5800l   qual a vossa opinião será muito ou pouco meu aquario tem -/+700l + 170 na sump.De forma a poder eliminar as bombas de circulação sun-sun. Uma questão de estetica (Pelo menos uma tera de la ficar).

AGUADO PELA VOSSA OPNIÃO... :SbOk3:

----------


## João_Melo

Caros Amigos…


Depois dos recentes acontecimentos, relativos ás condições climatéricas.
Tenho a dizer que depois de estar 72 horas sem Luz e Água, a minha maior paixão (Aquariofilia), acabou por ter um fraco fim, com descidas de temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.

Os peixes e corais (principalmente os duros), acabaram por morrer, neste momento tenho um aquário quase deserto, tenho por lá alguns discossomas e pouco mais (vamos ver os que sobrevivem), o Hephatus , scopas e Dejardini ficaram para contar a história..
Mas receio que possa aparecer criptocarion, após  este período de elevado stress , estou seriamente a pensar desmontar o meu aquário. Pois, como todos sabem para ter um aquário, em condições e com alguma côr, requer alguns euros…

O tempo agora é de esperar, e ver o que resta.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá João, não desanimes. Esta treta da eletricidade é complicado para os aquários... porque não pensas em vez de desistir investir num gerador ou UPS. A ups aguenta algumas horas mas o gerador (bem mais caro) já te safava o problema.

----------


## João_Melo

Bom dia, João.

Estou a ponderar o que fazer, o gerador é uma forte hipotese...
Mas nos dias de hoje temos de contabilizar todos os euros...

Atentamente.

----------

